# Proper disposal of old mirror doors



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Just had my bedroom closet doors replaced and have to get rid of the old ones. I’m not into the things I might have done with them 35 years ago, like frisbeeing them off the roof of a building, or dragging to the rifle range to plug with semi auto weapons fire.

They’re much too big for the waste containers and I only want to use large item pickup as a last last resort.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

By the road with a free sign, day time only or they will catch rocks. 

I didn't get all the way out to the front with old shower doors and I had guy looking to take them.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Good option but, depending on where you live, they might catch rocks regardless of the time of day.


Habitat for Humanity Re-store? Local buy-and-sell free to a good home?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Nealtw and @lenaitch, they're pretty messed up. Cats peed on them, among much else. I doubt anyone would want them for their house.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Just smash them into pieces and cut up the frames and throw them out with your usual trash... that’s what a I did with his window... it took me 3 trash pick ups to get it all gone but it got gone..

Course we got those bins that the truck just latches on to and lifts up..

You could just haul them to the city/county dump? Not sure what they”d charge where u are but it’s minimal around here..

Find a construction site with a dumpster and pay some dude $20 to let u chuck em in there ?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Cats peed on them, among much else. I doubt anyone would want them for their house.


You'd be surprised at what some poor/cheap folks will find acceptable. Find someone to reuse them if you can otherwise break it up into manageable pieces.


That looks like my old work van in the background :smile:


----------



## samjg1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Google "Freecycle" for your area. That's what I usually do with stuff I want to get rid of. Usually get takers even if you think they may not be serviceable.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If they are that nasty you may be right that they are trash. Depending on your area, people will often be less discerning for their seasonal property, hunt camp, etc. so long as it is free but I doubt full length mirrored doors will fit with that type of decor.
Sometimes with the free-at-the-end-of-the-driveway or free-to-a-good-home options, you'll drive by them in a few weeks at somebody's yard sale - the people that seem to have them every weekend.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

If Harbor Freight is not to inconvenient to you, pick up two plastic tarps.$2.99 each Lay one down, lay door on it lay the other on top. Break with hammer. Remove top tarp and put away for next use. Fold bottom tarp corner to corner and put in card board box from Home Depot (to protect other people) and put in recycle bin.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

hkstroud said:


> If Harbor Freight is not to inconvenient to you, pick up two plastic tarps.$2.99 each Lay one down, lay door on it lay the other on top. Break with hammer. Remove top tarp and put away for next use. Fold bottom tarp corner to corner and put in card board box from Home Depot (to protect other people) and put in recycle bin.



Good plan for safe handling but I didn't know plate glass (i.e. non container glass) was accepted for recycling anywhere.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> I didn't know plate glass (i.e. non container glass) was accepted for recycling anywhere


.
You are probably right. To be recycled it would have to be melted down to the temperature it was formed. So just put in the trash. Only other option is to just keep it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I removed full size mirrors over bathroom counters to replace with small framed mirrors. 

I figured a kid would bust them by the road. My garbage pickup is always on schedule so I sat in drive with mirror then carried it to the garbage truck.


----------

